# 2010 Allez Headset



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just curious to see if anyone has successfully replaced the factory headset on a 2010 Allez Elite. I store my bike in the garage hanging upside down on bike hooks and recently noticed some oil coming out around the headset. I assume that the grease has broken down, it’s the only thing I can think of. I live in Texas and it was really hot this summer. After research, it looks as though the headset is a Cane Creek integrated with cage bearings. Other than the oil leakage, the headset has not given me any problems after 1500 miles. Would it even be worth looking at replacing the current headset with a cartridge bearing headset and if so, what would I need? My plan is to clean and repack with fresh grease to see if this takes care of the problem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

According to the attached, you have a Mindset headset. AFAIK, they're proprietary and have to be purchased through a Spec dealer. If I'm mistaken, by referencing the pdf file, at least you'll have the specs you need in the event you decide to replace your headset.

That said, if (except for the 'oil' drip) your headset is functioning normally, IMO it's worth the time and effort to disassemble, clean, re-lube and reassemble it. 

http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information PJ! After viewing some You-Tube clips, I think I will try to tackle servicing the headset myself.


----------

